# G519 Columbia MG89355



## blackcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello;
I started the restoration of Columbia MG89355 J9  found in April in Saint Etienne in the center of France.








Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello;
Now the bike is completely disassembled and relatively good condition considering its age.
Ihave removed all the polluting parts and completed with those i have from my stock.


Regards;
Serge


----------



## blackcat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello;
I don't work a lot on the bike at the moment because i'm on other projects but i'm still bringing in parts to complete it.  😺
A rear fender NOS for maintening spare parts with its original label, a kickstand, a  tightening bolt for the seat post, 2 adjusters for the rear wheel,, and a good Columbia steel head badge








Thanks Adrian and Nate 😺
Regards;
Serge


----------

